# Best night sights for XDM 9mm???



## WarEagle1024 (Feb 23, 2009)

I am looking for some thoughts on which is the best night sights for XDM 9. I have been looking at some but want to get yalls suggestions on the ones yall prefer and where the best place is to order some. Thanks


----------



## mike bell (Feb 24, 2009)

Heinie.......Best sights made.  They are steel and machined from bar stock, not the pot metal "mimmed" junk.

Also Ameriglo, some of their stuff is good, like the Glock sights.  Never messed with Aglo's XD sights.

Of course for a few dollars more you can get Trijicons


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 26, 2013)

mike bell said:


> Heinie.......Best sights made.  They are steel and machined from bar stock, not the pot metal "mimmed" junk.
> 
> Also Ameriglo, some of their stuff is good, like the Glock sights.  Never messed with Aglo's XD sights.
> 
> Of course for a few dollars more you can get Trijicons



Beware of Trijicons installed on an XDM. I found out the hard way. Apparently the metal on the XDM slide is very hard. The Trijicon sights are also very hard metal. I talked to a couple different gunsmiths who didn't want to fool with it. Finally found one who said he would install the sights but could not be responsible if they broke. I reluctantly agreed. BIG MISTAKE. 
The back sight went on with some effort. The small front site busted in two when being pressed into place. I am contacting Trijicon for some help on this one.


----------



## TJay (Jan 26, 2013)

I'm getting ready to ship my 1911 slide off for some Trijicon HD's.


----------



## mike bell (Jan 26, 2013)

Xd's dovetails are made to the same specs as the common Sig dovetail with the blade hight being differnt.   Unfortunatly they are arbor pressed in at the factory so they dont care how they fit as long as they get them centered before they go out.

Busting the factory sight loose is almost scary.  Best method Ive found is with a hammer and brass wedge punch and a well supported slide.  Once it pops, the hard part is over.

_ALWAYS FIT THE SIGHT TO THE SLIDE!_

Start the sight by hand and fit it till it goes nearly half way into the slide.

Then use the proper tool, (ie. MGW Sight pusher) to finish installing.

Depending on the brand of sight and its design, fitting may or may not require a few strokes with a file or sand paper.  This is also why most of the rears have the set screws in them to lock them down after fitting.

I try to use sights with a crush channel that way the sights dovetail has a little give when pressing in.  I have never had problems using an MGW sight pusher tool once I start the sight into the dovetail first.


----------



## TJay (Jan 28, 2013)

Check out   xd-hs2000.com


----------



## mike bell (Jan 29, 2013)

http://www.brownells.com/handgun-parts/sights/index.htm?avs|Make_3=Springfield

Brownells.com  shows good pictures and gun specific.

Try Midway also.


----------

